# grease for wheels



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am going to start repacing my plastic wheels with steel and wanted to grease the ends a little. Is it OK to use a little black lithium grease?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

In a word?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

 Sorry  ...lubricants are a dust attractant and should only be used where necessary. If you must use one on your axles, use a dry lube like powdered graphite, the same as the kind used for locks.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm going to offer an opinion here in place of an answer, and I'd encourage others to disagree with me and present other points of view. My opinion is that it is okay and should do no direct harm, but that I wouldn't do it. Grease is great for gears and lithium grease is a good product, but the thicker the lubricant, the more resistance it has to motion within it. In addition, the grease will find it's way to your rails, eventually, and create an ongoing cleanup problem.

Instead, you might consider powdered graphite for your axles. You can find it in the automotive section at Walmart, or wherever keys get made. Its advantage is that, unlike grease or oil, it won't get gummy over time and is less likely to adhere to your rails as it works out of your axle-ends and journal boxes. Being a lighter lubricant, I think it will also create less drag on your axles than the grease would, and it sounds like you're trying to minimize rolling resistance.

Best wishes,


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning, Shay!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Powdered graphite you say? Walmart, huh? Guess I'm gonna go shopping here soon at my local wally world. You guys say it works well on gears too? Like the gearboxes for the powered trucks?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I disagree with using graphite on the gears of your locomotives. I don't think that's the best choice. I've heard 30 weight motor oil, and personally I use Lubriplate.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I use a bic pencil for the axles on rolling stock and 3 in 1 oil on my locomotive gears - JUST A DROP - i apply the oil with a toothpick - clean any residual oil off. I do this after cleaning everything very well with a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol. 

I have done this three times with no ill effects and the locomotive seem to run much better-when in need of a tune. no oil has reached the track because i use a VERY SMALL amount - a drop per gear set.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My lubes of choice are powdered graphite for all couplers and the axles of rolling stock. I prefer a light oil for the friction points on the locomotives (they're heavier) and lithium grease on the gears. The latter two follow the manufacturer's recommendations for the locomotives. Others prefer an assortment of lubes and, as far as I'm concerned, rule #1 applies across the board on this one.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

cabledawg said:


> Powdered graphite you say? Walmart, huh? Guess I'm gonna go shopping here soon at my local wally world. You guys say it works well on gears too? Like the gearboxes for the powered trucks?


Dawg, it's often used for a lock lubricant; if Wally World is out of it, try Lowes, over by the tool section, where they cut keys for you. I wouldn't use it for a gear-box lube, though: I think it's too light for that job.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll have to fully agree with Reckers on this, I've done it that way for years will no Ill effects.


> My lubes of choice are powdered graphite for all couplers and the axles of rolling stock. I prefer a light oil for the friction points on the locomotives (they're heavier) and lithium grease on the gears.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A craft store (like Michaels) or a hobby store will likely have a small tube of graphite powder in their Cub Scout Pinewood Derby model car section.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Afternoon, Reckers...:thumbsup:

Graphite should not be used for gears as it is a very mild abrasive that polishes bearing surfaces without leaving an oily film. 

Grease for gears...oil for bearings in motors and drive trains...graphite for couplers and axle bearings...and all with the rule:* A little goes a long way.*


----------

